
Outcomes vs. Activity - Have you been bitten by this? - mattjaynes
http://www.foundread.com/view/outcomes-vs-activity
======
zaidf
The article clearly has a point. But you've to tread carefully.

I've observed there are always two kinds of entrepreneurial stories:

1) well organized entrepreneur with a vision he lays out and then goes out and
executes(characteristic of older, more experienced entrepreneurs)

2) entrepreneur playing around with stuff without much of a goal and happens
to hit something which he develops into something even better (ie. hotornot,
facebook).

My point: there is an extreme to both. That doesn't mean I don't value
planning and goal a lot. In my case, clear goals make the actual doing that
much more fun and give me that "on a mission" feel.

